# Mng?



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Why not do a poll and see when the majority can attend, that way the total will be on a single thread.(I don't know how to do polls) Make it for Mon--Thurs.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

A fifth....err oops, I mean the 5th. is fine with me. Whatever works for the majority.  I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy!


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Wednesday the 5th is fine with me.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Hey, Paul, what did I ever do to you? 

What incriminating pictures? You mean those posed ones, the ones you faked, just like NASA did with the "Moon Landing?"

C'mon, no one will believe those.....


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I can make it Feb 3,4,5...somebody let me know which.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Hey Neal, Your birthday is the 5th?
- Only off by a few hours: Ronald Wilson Reagan and I share Feb 6th.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm a definite maybe. The date is not a problem, just last minute obligations keep popping up.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Jes' keepin' it fresh.....(do I sound hip or what??!!)


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Hey Neal, Your birthday is the 5th?
> - Only off by a few hours: Ronald Wilson Reagan and I share Feb 6th.


HEY!!!! Quit trying to muscle in on my free beer.....  

For gods sake someone pick a date......

Neal


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Boy this is like listening to a couple of women talking on the phone. Is this a detriot area fishing thing?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

THE FIFTH AT MARINELLIS 
South side of 12 mile, just east of I-75. Everyone is welcome. Be there or be square.


> _Originally posted by PrtyMolusk _
> *Howdy-
> 
> Jes' keepin' it fresh.....(do I sound hip or what??!!) *


Les, you couldn't be square if you tried.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!! 

Thanks Paul......Hope to see you all there.

Neal


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

OK guys, I keep trying to show up, but I have limited days. I'll try to catch you on the next one. I'll even set the date! Keep watching for another M N G in Feb!

Barb


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There are usually a few members of the fairer sex in attendance. Come on and join us, we are a harmless bunch. Just walk in the door and look for all the people having way too much fun.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Which reminds me, Sarah, if you come, I'll gladly fetch you a beer!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'll be there as well.

We need to celebrate Neal's birthday.
Paul offered to jump out of the cake.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Paul? Cake?

Sorry I can't make it, something came up...............LOL


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Paul offered to jump out of the cake.












LOL


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Thats a good-sized cake.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Just made my appointment at Lovers Lane for a fitting. They will sew three teddies together. Is black lace formal enough?


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Just shave first Paul.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by ESOX _
> *Just made my appointment at Lovers Lane for a fitting. They will sew three teddies together. Is black lace formal enough? *


I'll bring 3 45" laces for your thong.  

Black is good. It brings out the color of your eyes.... Red


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I was gong to respond that I will be there but after hearing about the cake deal I may change my mind


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Maybe we oughta save the cake stunt for our annual Halloween MNG??? Looking forward to seeing everyone....well maybe not Paul.?!!?!!?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Oh boy, I get the feelin' this is gonna end up as one of those "Bobbing for Garters" nights. Yee Haa!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

ESOX, I'll take a nice cold Blue, LOL! Lace sounds a little formal. I would opt for leather!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Just bumping it to the top...it would be great to see a bunch of new faces. Stop in, have a great time and if you can make a donation to the site via our now famous donation bucket!!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sorry to say but I think I'm gonna have to miss this one.

I feel like complete CRAP.  Had to head home early from a job today because of it. The way I feel right now I don't see any way possible to show up. Besides, I wouldn't want the rest of you getting my "cooties".

Catch ya next time folks.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Hey Guys... I'll be in Toronto but maybe the next one...


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Oh, man! No Budster, no Johnny.....what are we gonna do?

I KNOW !

DRINK MORE BEER!

Sorry you guys can't make it, but we'll try to carry the good fight without you (sniff, sniff)

Hey, Johnny, bring back some butter tarts and peameal bacon, eh?

And stop at Becker's for some bag milk......


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Les,

BLUUUE..... and maybe some perch from Simcoe.... enjoy the boombas..

just don't solve all the world problems save a couple for the next time... LOL


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Bumping up for tomorrow......I'll be there shortly after 4pm, but have to leave at 5:30ish.

Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Les,
Pete and Franks at 9 Mile and Kelly has the good peameal bacon.
Want me to pick you some up???


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Bump...I'll be there around 4pm as well. See ya all there!!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

My ETA is 17:10 or so; see y'all there. Have to make sure I see neal, so I can return my ill-gotten booty, and buy him an icy paralyzer for his birthday!

You don't suppose he'll be embarrassed when we lead the bar in a chorus of "Happy Birthday", do you......???


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> You don't suppose he'll be embarrassed when we lead the bar in a chorus of "Happy Birthday", do you......???


Note to self: Leave at 17:09

BTW~ I'll be bringing my sausage. Ralf can have a little taste, but that's it!!!!

Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll be on the early shift tonight. Be there about 16:40. 
Started antibiotics last evening for an ear infection.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

must be the family crowd!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Hitting the road.............see ya!


----------

